# How Many Of Us Have Rn Doves???



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

This site is full of information/posts regarding pigeons so my question is:

Who has ringneck doves? I feel like there's only about 3-4 of us

And when I read about pigeons, can I take that information and consider it something learned regarding my doves? How similar are doves and pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are allot alike but there are differences too. so it really depends on the exact situation.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I found that to be true, too, Young Bird. There are some people here who have both pigeons and doves but not too many who have only doves. And as Matriarch said, there are a lot of similarities, but a lot of differences, too. This forum is (so far) the best place I've found to get information: everyone tries very hard to be helpful, and some have even done research for me when I asked questions they didn't know the answer to.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I changed my avatar picture to one of my granddaughter and Tiny, the Whitewing dove we had before we got DeeDee. I wish I had a more current picture of DeeDee, now that she's grown and with her adult coloration.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a pair.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a pair with 2 babies right now.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

cookiebun said:


> I have a pair.


Would love to see pictures


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

KrysKritters said:


> I have a pair with 2 babies right now.


I just saw your updated post~your babies are adorable


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Yea, they are starting to get cute... finally. lol


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Would love to see pictures



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/new-pets-2-ring-necked-doves-both-males-55965.html

Old pics. 
Now they have a pair of eggs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have several ringnecks and a non-releasable mourning dove named Jasper


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

cookiebun said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/new-pets-2-ring-necked-doves-both-males-55965.html
> 
> Old pics.
> Now they have a pair of eggs.


I just replied to your thread not realizing that is wasn't a new thread 

You're doves are very pretty! I asked this on the other thread, but I'm asking it again just in case you don't see it there: When are your eggs going to hatch? Babies are so exciting!!! Please keep us posted and share pictures


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have several Ringnecks Doves and several Diamond Doves. 

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> I have several Ringnecks Doves and several Diamond Doves.
> 
> Dawn


I tried going to your website so that I could see them but the page is solid blue


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> I just replied to your thread not realizing that is wasn't a new thread
> 
> You're doves are very pretty! I asked this on the other thread, but I'm asking it again just in case you don't see it there: When are your eggs going to hatch? Babies are so exciting!!! Please keep us posted and share pictures


We just switched out the real eggs for some fakes. We don't have enough room for more doves and don't know any we could trust to take care of babies.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> I tried going to your website so that I could see them but the page is solid blue


Hmmm...that's strange . I have some pics in my photo album you can see...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1399

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> Hmmm...that's strange . I have some pics in my photo album you can see...
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1399
> 
> Dawn


I just looked at your album~you have beautiful birds I am correct in thinking that you breed and sell them? (I wonder this because you have a website.)


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Count me in as one of those doves only people!


----------

